# Shrimp living in canister filter



## omboocat (Nov 3, 2005)

I constantly find my cherry reds in filter cartridge and inside of the filter. Some are near adult stage. 
Wilma


----------



## mmfish (Dec 24, 2008)

I have a spare Ehiem ecco small filer and may fill it up with shrimp and some filter media and leave it alone for 3 months. I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

mmfish said:


> I have a spare Ehiem ecco small filer and may fill it up with shrimp and some filter media and leave it alone for 3 months. I'll let you know what happens.


Haha. That would be cool.:thumbsup:


----------



## jjungle78 (Mar 23, 2009)

Does anyone have on a prefilter and still find shrimp in there?

Also is this universal for all canister filters? Like Rena XP or some tom's rapids mini canister filters


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

jjungle78 said:


> Does anyone have on a prefilter and still find shrimp in there?
> 
> Also is this universal for all canister filters? Like Rena XP or some tom's rapids mini canister filters


I have found shrimps and snails in my Rena's but not in my Eheim classics. I do have prefilters on all of my intakes.


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

When I rescaped one of my tanks, I took out all of my pellia and threw it into a plastic cube container. I set this container aside next to a window. To my surprise, after 3 months have past, I found a cherry shrimp inside that container! It sat next to my window all throughout winter too. I guess it hitchhiked inside the pellia as a baby so I never noticed it until 3 months after. 

In fact, it's still inside that container. Still next to the window and all. The pellia already died off and is now mush but it's still in there, eating who knows what. I haven't even opened the lid off that container yet. 

Hardy shrimps ;-)


----------



## SeaSerpant (Feb 20, 2008)

I had the same thing happen but not to my shrimp. In my 2.5g i was looking at my fish.
Huh i only had 2... wait didn't i have 6 before. I thought that i just couldn't see them (funny that i have no plants in there basically) so i left it for a week then i went to clean out my filter a bit and there are my 4 fish, perfectly healthy and doing fine, in about 5mm space at the bottom of my filter.


----------



## bigshrimpin (Apr 2, 2009)

mmfish said:


> I changed out the media in my Eheim ecco filter and found 6 or more shrimp of different sizes in the bottom of the canister. They looked healthy living in complete darkness with good water flow and nutrient material. I poured them back into the tank and they looked fine. proves how much of what we do makes no difference to them, i.e lighting, plants, feeding, etc. Who needs a tank, it would be interesting to place a colony in a canister and leave them alone for 2-3 months and watch them take off.


I did a media change and found about 50 RCS, it's crazy they can live in there.


----------



## BayBoy1205 (Jan 25, 2006)

I have pre-filters on order as I'm tired of collecting so many RCS out of my filters along with the kuhli loaches  I can see how the RCS get in there, but the kuhlis? Would rather see them in the tank. I find them in all sizes.


----------



## mithrius (Apr 28, 2009)

Ebichua said:


> When I rescaped one of my tanks, I took out all of my pellia and threw it into a plastic cube container. I set this container aside next to a window. To my surprise, after 3 months have past, I found a cherry shrimp inside that container! It sat next to my window all throughout winter too. I guess it hitchhiked inside the pellia as a baby so I never noticed it until 3 months after.
> 
> In fact, it's still inside that container. Still next to the window and all. The pellia already died off and is now mush but it's still in there, eating who knows what. I haven't even opened the lid off that container yet.
> 
> Hardy shrimps ;-)


is it still there???? wow.!!!


----------



## corporate p (Jan 14, 2009)

I just cleaned my canister filter for the first time in 6 months and I found two adult cherries in there. I have lily pipes with small slits so its impossible for adults to get sucked by the filter. i don't know about you guys, but the thought of baby shrimps getting stuck in the filter and living their lives in a dark, confined, and turbulent filter depresses the hell out of me.


----------

